# Cleaning genitals - is it necessary? And do you wash their faces?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I suds them all over during their baths but otherwise don't worry about it. I also do just pat a little shampoo on the side of their faces. If she has some goo near her eye, I'd use a damp clean washcloth and just wet it with some warm water and wipe. Otherwise, I pick the dry eye boogers out most mornings for Maggie who is my one who tends to get them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I do sani trims on the female and male pups that I foster. Now this isn't what other folks consider a sani trim, I just trim the hair back a bit from the end of their penis or vagina so that the dirt and stuff doesn't stick to them.

I don't wash faces unless they get very dirty for some reason.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have one of the RapidBath attachments and soap up all over (incl. underneath). That seems to get my male clean. For some reason Hank loves to stick his nose in mud, so yes, I wash his face.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

julliams said:


> Sorry but this is about both ends!!
> 
> Zali is 14 and a half weeks old and loves belly rubs. I've noticed that around her "lady bits" it is getting a bit brown which I am assuming is dried urine. I just gave her a bath but I would need to physically wipe that area in order to clean it. Is it necessary or should I just leave her alone? I've noticed that she cleans herself every time she potties but she must be missing a bit here and there and had a bit of dried poop on the hairs around her bottom (which is why I decided to bathe her in the first place).
> 
> ...


It is not dried urine, it is simply a normal discoloration due to the enzymes in the tears/saliva/urine. Keep her clean but don't obsess. You can wash her face with a wash cloth and a gentle shampoo, diluted, OR, use baby wipes.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wash everything in the same manner. Just like you would yourself. Sometimes I do spend a little more time on the tail feathers and the under side of her neck, but that may be just because of the longer hair.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

As Pointgold said, it's a natural discoloration so don't worry about it. 

I always soap up everywhere accept their faces. I give them a good cleaning in their private areas, poor Darby he was my first boy and he endured a few indignities when he was a pup. 

I wipe their faces with a wet clothe but not soap and I use a tear stain cleaning pad around the eye area. That seems to work well.


----------

